# Slightly noisy Fluval SpecV filter: how do I make it quieter?



## Morainy

Hi Everybody,

Recently, I set up a five gallon Fluval Spec tank. This is a lovely little nano tank and I've had some experience with the Fluval Spec before because I once owned three of the 2 gallon Specs. This one has exactly the same filter, motor and sponge. However, it is not silent like the others I had. It has a persistent hum that I can hear anywhere in the room and is annoying. It's not loud, but it's annoying anyway.

The little motor is a tight fit in the Fluval Spec and I'm not sure if I can adjust it in any way. Do you have any suggestions? Other than the noise, this is the perfect little tank. 

Thanks,
Maureen


----------



## wslam

I have a spec v and the filter makes barely any sounds. Perhaps the motor is dirty and soemthing is stuck in it? I learned that you have to clean the motor once in a whole because gunk gets stuck on it.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

I have the same tank, the filter is completely quite.


----------



## kim86

Could the rubber tube that attaches to the pump be rattling the output nozzle or anything like that? Mine is totally silent. Also you could try turning down/up the flow with the switch on the pump.


----------



## April

Yes pull it up, clean the impeller , turn the speed down a bit and make sure the motor isn't hitting the glass and its in its little rubber feet when you lower it back down. Should t make noise unless it's vibrating against the glass channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy

Thank you, everybody. I will pull it up and clean it (although it is new) and stick it back down again and see if that helps. Certainly, my other Specs were silent. It is pretty, though.


----------



## Morainy

So, I have tried the suggestions by taking the filter out, cleaning it as best I could (although it was brand new and I'd actually hoped that it would get quieter if it gooped up a bit), moving it a little this way and that, and so on, and it still has that vibrational sound. It is not super loud but for the room it is in (our main floor den, where I work) it is distracting.

It is otherwise an exceptionally lovely little tank. I hope to add another tank near it soon, but only if I can get this one to shush. My other Specs were silent.

Any other thoughts? It is not loud enough to be considered defective.


----------



## April

My next order I can try order a new motor but wouldnt r be. For about a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy

April, that is kind of you. I'm going to try fiddling with it for a little longer, maybe even reposition the tank first. If all fails, I'll order a new motor. But the motor seems fine. I think the owner has a screw loose...


----------



## April

Did you run it out of there and see if the impeller is off kilter or defective? It could be hitting one spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy

Thank you, April. You know what's weird? I took the motor out and rinsed the impeller with running water but I couldn't figure out how to get it out of the housing. However, when I did an online search for noisy Fluval Spec motors, an old post of mine from 2012 came up. Apparently, in 2012, I had a similar problem. At the time, I had two Fluval Specs (the smallest ones, 2 gallons, as that is all they made at the time). One was noisy and one was quiet. And, I DID manage to get the impeller out and clean it, although it didn't make the motor quieter. I must have been smarter then in my youth. 

Now that I think back, I remember that annoyingly buzzy Spec. I ended up moving it to another room. I added to my Spec collection and ended up with some quiet ones and I think I ran the buzzy one as an unfiltered shrimp tank. I gave them all away when I gave up the hobby (temporarily, as it turns out) that year. I wonder whether the new owner was ever able to get that motor running silently like the others.

Here's my old thread: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi...noisy-fluval-spec-vs-quiet-fluval-spec-25711/

I will pull the motor back up and see if I can get the impeller out properly, after all.


----------



## Morainy

Here's a photo of the Fluval. I've been enjoying it immensely, despite the murmur.


----------



## CRS Fan

Hello Maureen.

It could just be a noisy motor. Is it possible to return the motor to the store where you bought it? Hagen is very good with returning merchandise.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------

